# core i7 abilitare turbo boost

## Maialovic

salve a tutti carissimi gentisti  :Razz: 

sto combattendo una guerra da rabbrividire : voglio abilitare il turbo boost sotto linux.

seguendo varie guide e pagine su internet pare che si può attivare e seguendo questo  scaricando il file zippato mi fa vedere che arriva al massimo boost....ma nei vari proc delle cpu leggo sempre 1.7Ghz contro ai 2.7 turbati...

dicono che bisognerebbe modificare alcuni parametri del bios tipo sbloccare il C0/C3 ma io nel bios del mio portatile non posso accedere a questi parametri.

cosa dovrei fare secondo voi? bestemmiare basta o cosa?

----------

## ciro64

Sempre in quella discussione da te linkata asseriscono che /proc/cpuinfo per esempio non ti da il valore effettivo ma quello "di default"

ad esempio io ho un core2quad q9450 che di default va a 2,66 GHz e l'ho cleckato (stabilmente) a 3,21 GHz; nonostante ciò leggo sempre 2,66.

Però se controllo con benchmarks o anche con grep bogo /proc/cpuinfo i valori di misura delle performances salgono correttamente. Già...sarebbe simpatico proprio un monitor cpu più "evoluto" (magari ce l'ho sotto il naso ... e non lo vedo  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

